# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Xin giúp đỡ cách đấu nối board MK1 với driver TB6560

## phanluan

Mình là lính mới, xinh anh em trong diến đàn chỉ dẫn cách đấu nối từ board MK1 với drive TB6560 với. Mình cảm ơn nhiều

----------


## Kythuat188_MV

Bác nối:
CW+ của TB6560 vào Dir+ của MK1
CLK+ của TB6560 vào Pul+ của MK1
CW-,CLK- nối chung vào GND trên MK1
Đây là chế độ chung GND

----------


## phanluan

thế cho mình hỏi pul-, dir- trên 1 thì sao bạn

----------


## GORLAK

Nó có ghi ra hết rồi đó, cứ theo chân có chức năng gắn vào thôi, quá đơn giản

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

bob của Bác gì lạ ta, 1 chân sao vừa điều khiển tốc độ vừa điều khiển chiều được nhỉ?.

----------


## huanpt

Mình ghét chị Na, không có cái gì tới nơi tới chốn.
Cái này mới đứng hình nè, không biết chân nào vào chân nào.

----------


## CKD

> Mình ghét chị Na, không có cái gì tới nơi tới chốn.
> Cái này mới đứng hình nè, không biết chân nào vào chân nào.


Ghét thì đừng dùng của nó. PlanetCNC nó có sản phẩm chính thức mà, mua đồ clone rồi chê thế nào được.
Cứ truy ngược về manual gốc của Planet là ra thôi. Mấy bo này copy/paste chứ có độ chế gì thêm đâu.

----------


## Ona

> Mình ghét chị Na, không có cái gì tới nơi tới chốn.
> Cái này mới đứng hình nè, không biết chân nào vào chân nào.


Cúa bác đây. bác không xem cái hướng dẫn kèm theo chứ không phải là nó không có  :Smile:

----------

huanpt

----------


## huanpt

Em có 1 cái khác của chị Na, cũng MK1 mà nó nối thế này, thế mới nói.  :Smile: 



Trong 14 chân thật ra em chỉ chưa biết chân POT nó là chân nào thôi. còn các chân còn lại xác định dễ dàng (x+x-y+y-z+z-a+a-  gnd 5v)

còn 3 chân 9 10 11 thì không biêt cái nào là pot

----------

phanluan

----------


## phanluan

Mình đã đầu và test chạy rồi, chờ xong khung test thử nữa. Ai có kinh nghiệm chỉ giáo về planet CNC với. Mình dùng vitme và motor như hình. driver TB6560. xin cám ơn nhiều

----------

